# What do you do when you have too much breeding?



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

What do you do when your frogs are breeding a LOT? it seems to me, (just getting into this hobby and don't have any frogs yet) that the demand for dart frogs is relatively small, yet some people's frogs breed several times a month. what do you do with all the froglets and tads? is there really enough demand? how do prices stay high for frogs if breeding is so easy?

-Charlie Q


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

You can put them in separate tanks. You can cull eggs. If you have just one or two tanks, it's really not that much work. When you get over 10 tanks or so, then you're talking...


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

so basically, when you get too many eggs, you either get more tanks to house the froglets, or discard them?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

When you get too many froglets, you stop breeding by separating adults, drying the tank and removing egg depositation sites, etc. With the existing froglets you already have, you sell them to other hobbyists, pet stores, etc. if you can find buyers. Usually you can realize you are breeding too many and slow down before you end up with way more froglets than demanded, so I don't think culling extra healthy offspring is usually a method needed by people here.
Bryan


----------



## p.terribilis (Jan 19, 2009)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> When you get too many froglets, you stop breeding by separating adults, drying the tank and removing egg depositation sites, etc. With the existing froglets you already have, you sell them to other hobbyists, pet stores, etc. if you can find buyers. Usually you can realize you are breeding too many and slow down before you end up with way more froglets than demanded, so I don't think culling extra healthy offspring is usually a method needed by people here.
> Bryan


I agree. I just separate mine with a tank divider. I just slide a cheap flexible cutting board down the middle. After they are rested, I take it out again. This way I didn't have to catch the frogs and cause any unnecessary stress. Hope that helps.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Charlie Q said:


> 1.What do you do when your frogs are breeding a LOT?
> 2.What do you do with all the froglets and tads?
> 3.Is there really enough demand?
> 4.How do prices stay high for frogs if breeding is so easy?
> ...


#1
Some people rejoice! Some people get overwhelmed. If you're starting to get more tads/frogs than you can handle you should cut down of feeding and misting to stop encouraging breeding. Also if you don't pull eggs from the enclosure it also encourages the frogs to stop breeding.

#2
You have a few options. You can keep them and raise them yourself, or you can try to sell them or give them to local froggers. Out of curiosity, what species is breeding so much for you?

#3
Demand seems to attributed to your location, and what species of frog you have.

#4
Again, prices are dependent on the species and location. The species of frogs that produce more offspring in higher frequency (like dendrobates) tend to have a lower price than species that produce less offspring in lower frequency (like oophaga)

EDIT:



Charlie Q said:


> so basically, when you get too many eggs, you either get more tanks to house the froglets, or discard them?


OH MY GOODNESS, don't discard the poor things!


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

NUMBER 1 FIX TO THIS ISSUES

I PAY SHIPPING and you give me all yours tads and offspring

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You should find out the heavy breeders. Eliminate Petrie dishes, film canisters, and ponds, those can stop/slow breeding.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks! I don't have frogs yet, I was just curious because it seems like EVERYONE breeds frogs and I feel like more than half the people in this hobby are probably also on these forums. I was just trying to think ahead and be prepared if I messed up and had too many froglets.

I am planning or getting some highland bronze once i have a chance. working on my tank now.

-Charlie Q


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

If you get Vent's there's honestly no way to stop it other than separating them all from one another. I'm pretty sure they would breed in a tank consisting of a cardboard box and wet paper towels if you gave them the chance. (I'm not advocating testing this in any way, shape or form)


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

iRyan said:


> (I'm not advocating testing this in any way, shape or form)


duly noted. ;-)


----------



## Team Punishment (Sep 22, 2013)

Give them to me.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Just pull pairs apart... at least for awhile. It is always good to have extra vivs around too.* I think people should basically consider that a requirement and not a luxury. *

I also think we could do with less people pumping out 100+ azureus, luecs, and auratus (etc..etc...) a year, to the point where some feel they need to wholesale them out. Now if you make your living or at least a large part of it from breeding then ok that may not apply to you; but if You have a handful of frogs and a couple vivs, breed your frogs a few times for fun, profit and experience and then pull them apart for awhile. Now if you have semi rare/unpopular stuff maybe keep breeding it and give them away or sell them cheap to get them into people's hands and help perpetuate them in the hobby.


----------



## VAPump (Sep 22, 2013)

NickJR said:


> NUMBER 1 FIX TO THIS ISSUES
> 
> I PAY SHIPPING and you give me all yours tads and offspring
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

My advice would be first & foremost, research a species you have an interest in, set up a nice Vivarium suited to the frogs needs...Get some frogs from a trusted breeder with a good reputation, meet all their husbandry requirements consistently over time to raise them to be healthy & comfortable enough to maybe breed. Then & only then do you need to cross that bridge of too many froglets when you get to it... It may be easy to breed a good amount of Frogs, but to be overwhelmed is not likely at first.
If you like you can inbox me & I can suggest some frogs that wont Breed too much even when they start being consistent. It may not be so difficult to keep & breed frogs, but the process doesnt always happen overnight & the workload & available space has its own way of sort of regulating how many frogs you keep & breed. I have 20-30 of just 1 tinc Tadpoles alone, but I find selling to local hobbyists at a much lower price then the popular vendors will always move a couple groups if I need to. There are various online avenues to explore to move froglets if need be. Also Some of the Larger Vendors will purchase form you wholesale if you really want to move a good amount of frogs & they trust you have healthy animals. You can even sell Tads to people if need be. With Facebook COmmunities & all of the Frog/Herp Classified forums out there along with vendors willing to buy frogs, you shouldnt have a problem. All this is assuming you stick with it long enough to breed a large amount of frogs. 
I dont think you will have any issue at all handling just a couple species & a couple Vivaria, but my advice would be for you to go slowly, calculated & see how you manage 1 Species & Viv, a 2nd species & Viv ect...Taking time in between to see how you manage the workload. There are different levels of passion, motivation & interest in every hobby & this is know different. Until you know you're a Frog maniac willing to have more frogs then people in your life!lol


----------

